# marine set up



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

hey all, i am strongly thiinking of starting a marine set up and am in the process of researching, i would like to know in everybodys experiences what would be an appropriate size tank for a decent marine set up? longer tank more then a higher tank? or other way around? would like to know ppls opinions, thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Longer tank, versus higher tank. Swim room back and forth is what fish do, they don't tend to swim up and down at high rates of speed.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Longer tank, versus higher tank. Swim room back and forth is what fish do, they don't tend to swim up and down at high rates of speed.



ah yes i was thinking that but wasnt 100% certain, thanks reefing, i had a look at your pics of your tank and i must say my friend im very jealous! id love a tank that size! im still doing alot of research still and in the process of looking for tanks, what would u recommend to be a sufficient sized tank for a beginner/starter? i want clownfish and some tangs but with enough room to expand onto other fish too any help i could get is very much appreciated thanks


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Joe1985 said:


> ah yes i was thinking that but wasnt 100% certain, thanks reefing, i had a look at your pics of your tank and i must say my friend im very jealous! id love a tank that size! im still doing alot of research still and in the process of looking for tanks, what would u recommend to be a sufficient sized tank for a beginner/starter? i want clownfish and some tangs but with enough room to expand onto other fish too any help i could get is very much appreciated thanks


I have seen alot of people with 40 gallon breeders as first tanks, but I donno what tangs would work there. I think the biggest the better, of course its more expensive, but easier to maintain since there is less swing in water parameters. Dont forget the sump!!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

For Tangs your tank would be a minimum of 75g. And with this you would only be able to keep a few Tangs, not the most common. A 125g would be ideal if you were able to get one.
Here are your choices of Tangs for a 75g tank:
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Kole Yellow Eye Tang
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Mimic Lemon Peel Tang
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Bristletooth Tomini Tang
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Mimic Half Black Tang, Acanthurus chronixis
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Squaretail Bristletooth Tang, Ctenochaetus truncatus
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Two Spot Bristletooth Tang
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: White Tail Bristletooth Tang, Ctenochaetus flavicauda


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> For Tangs your tank would be a minimum of 75g. And with this you would only be able to keep a few Tangs, not the most common. A 125g would be ideal if you were able to get one.
> Here are your choices of Tangs for a 75g tank:
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Kole Yellow Eye Tang
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Mimic Lemon Peel Tang
> ...





so a 55G would be too small?? (4ft tank)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

55g tank would be to small for a Tang, yes.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I recommend you start the tank with a simple refugium with macro algaes. Or an algae truf scrubber.

The ides is to balance out the tank with plant life (algae or macro algae) right from the start. IME it makes the system more stable of forgiving of mistakes.

my .02


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> 55g tank would be to small for a Tang, yes.



i am in the processes of buying a 4x2x2 (so if my maths are correct around 125G?) would that be sufficient?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Technically no, but it will suffice. In technical terms a 6' tank would be better. Its the back and forth swim room these guys need, they get to coolking in the tank. But, yours will have some room for that.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Joe1985 said:


> i am in the processes of buying a 4x2x2 (so if my maths are correct around 125G?) would that be sufficient?


For a quick and dirty computation keep in mind that a gallon of water is 7.5 cubic feet so calculate the cubic feet take 3 fourths of it then add a 0.
In your case 3 fourths of 4 is 3 times 2 is 6 times 2 is 12 adding a 0 is 120 gallons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> For a quick and dirty computation keep in mind that a gallon of water is 7.5 cubic feet so calculate the cubic feet take 3 fourths of it then add a 0.
> In your case 3 fourths of 4 is 3 times 2 is 6 times 2 is 12 adding a 0 is 120 gallons
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try this computation out. You don't need to be a professor to do it lik Bob here.
your tank is 119.7g
Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?

Tangs are ment for long tanks, or common tanks. So when you see that they are better suited for a 125g tank, they are refering to a 72"x18"x21" tank. The back and forth swim room is what they are looking for in the tank.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Try this computation out. You don't need to be a professor to do it lik Bob here.
> your tank is 119.7g
> Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?
> 
> Tangs are ment for long tanks, or common tanks. So when you see that they are better suited for a 125g tank, they are refering to a 72"x18"x21" tank. The back and forth swim room is what they are looking for in the tank.



technical much bob haha yeah i get it easy to do n great to look back on so much work researching all this stuff but worth it i guess right


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Joe1985 said:


> technical much bob haha yeah i get it easy to do n great to look back on so much work researching all this stuff but worth it i guess right


Will if you wanna get really really technical and have a calculator handy take the cubic inches and divide by 231. The 3/4 of cubic feet and an added 0 I think most people could do in their head in a pinch.


----------

